# A simple question



## sossego (Apr 23, 2014)

What is of the greatest importance to you in your life?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2014)

sossego said:
			
		

> What is of the greatest importance to you in your life?


Air and food. Without them I'd die.


----------



## Juanitou (Apr 23, 2014)

@SirDice: get some water!
@sossego: I would like to be able to answer: “nothing”.


----------



## Savagedlight (Apr 23, 2014)

Friends & family; pets count as both. My health, and my spare time.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 23, 2014)

1) My girlfriend
2) My car
3) My family
4) FreeBSD
5) My health
6) My friends
7) ......Skate
They are 7 but all of them are so important and I cannot imagine my life without them. Also skate but after 10 years and 2 surgeries I can't skate anymore   
BUT the most important is health. If you are not healthy you don't go further.


----------



## tzoi516 (Apr 23, 2014)

sossego said:
			
		

> What is of the greatest importance to you in your life?


Being happy.

Which is easy because a day can't go by where I'm not happy about something.


----------



## hitest (Apr 24, 2014)

1.  My wife and kids.
2.  My friends.
3.  My health.
4.  If I have all of the above in place I am happy.
5.  No one mentioned a nice cold beer.  :beergrin


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 24, 2014)

A cold beer is always a very important thing in life  :beergrin  :beergrin  :beergrin  :beergrin  :beergrin


----------



## Crivens (Apr 24, 2014)

One of the most important things in my life is to be able to look into a mirror and not wishing to slap that face looking at me.

This sounds simple, but it is not. It contains the need to be there for the family, not as much as they want but as much as I can handle. Help friends, keep on living, that sort of thing.


----------



## CurlyTheStooge (Apr 24, 2014)

I strongly believe guilt and regret takes a person down in long term. The most important thing in my life now, apart from my family and health is to make sure that I make choices which down the lane few years don't make me feel bad about myself.
I've been there so I know.

Regards.


----------

